# دراسة ماستر ( هندسة الميكاترونكس ) في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية



## م/مروان (13 أبريل 2008)

الأخوة المهندسين الكرام في قسم ( هندسة الميكاترونكس ) ، أرجو مساعدتي في العثور على برنامج دراسات عليا (ماستر) في إحدى الجهات التعليمية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ( جامعات ، معاهد تقنية)، لأني لم أجد سوى برامج محدودة للبكالوريوس وفي بعض الجامعات المتدنية الترتيب في المستوى التعليمي :4:، وكأن الأمريكيين لم يعترفوا بوجود هذا التخصص حتى الآن.:81:

شاكرين لك جهودكم.


----------



## ahmedmecha (13 أبريل 2008)

http://www.mechatronics-net.de/?part=main&site=MechatronicPages&where=american

:20:


----------



## م/مروان (13 أبريل 2008)

أخي الحبيب شكرًا لتفاعلك.
ولكنني بحثت سابقا في الروابط الموجودة في هذه الصفحة، ولم أجد فيها أي برنامج ( ماستر) واضح في أي جهة تعليمية.


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

علي عباس جاسم ميكاترونيكس

اولا السلام عليكم

بالنسبة للاخ احمد طارش اعتقد هو كفى ووفى وثاني شي احب احيي على نشاطه بالمنتدى وعاش الميكاترونيكس 

وبالنسبة لجواب الاخ مروان اني راح اطيك اسم جامعه من اللي تسلسله عالي وجامعه راقية جدا بالكفاءة والتعليم والتصنيف وفاتحه لاول مرة بهذي السنه اللي مضت ماستر ميكاترونيكس وجدول ومنهج خراافي وحلووو جداا 

والحقيقة هاي الجامعه اني انقبلت بيه وكان رئيس القسم متعاون جدااااا خلال المراسلة بس للاسف اني لا املك المال للدراسة ولكني كنت اراسل لاثبات الامكانية الشخصية لا اكثر 


واسف للاطاله الجامعه اسمه ( جامعه لاورنس التكنولوجيه ) والمرفق ادناه يحمل جميع التفاصيل

http://www.ltu.edu/engineering/mechanical/mechatronics.asp
http://www.ltu.edu/engineering/mechanical/mechatronics_courses.asp


وتعليقا على كلام مروان بالعكس الاميركان من ملوك هذا الاختصاص والالمان كذلك ولكن اغلب البحوث والبرامج سرية عموما تمنياتنه لكم بالتوفيق 


والسلام عليكم 



علي عباس جاسم


----------



## م/مروان (16 أبريل 2008)

الأخ الكريم علي عباس جاسم، شكرًا لهذه المساعدة القيمة.
وأعجبني وضوح برنامج الدراسة والمواد المطلوبة لغير المتخصصين بهندسة الميكاترونكس أو الهندسة الكهربائية أو الهندسة الميكانيكية.
ولكن مشكلة هذه الجامعة أنها تعتبر متأخرة جدًا في التصنيف العالمي للجامعات، حيث أنها تحتل المرتبة (2633) ، وهذه مرتبة متدنية جدًا:
http://www.webometrics.info/top4000..._highlight=LAWRENCE+technological+UNIVERSITY+

فإذا كنت تعرف جامعة أخرى فأرجو أن لا تبخل علينا بالمساعدة ، وجزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

نقطة مهمة 

حجييك تمام اخي الكريم بس اكو اكثر من نقطة احب اوضحهه


اولا مهما يكن التصنيف فهو افضل من الوطن العربي بكثير ولايمكن القياس وهذا الشي انت تعرفه اكيد هذا من جانب ومن جانب اخر 

التصنيف هذا مال الجامعات على اساس جميع الكليات منو ميكووول من افضل الميكاترونيكس بالماستر هو اللي بلاورنس اضربلك مثل اني حاليا ادرس ماستر بعثة في اليو كي بغرب لندن تسلسلهه 292 وباليوكي اعتقد 49 

ولكن بالهندسة خامسة عاليوكي ....وهذا شي ضروري ولان الميكاترونيكس قليل جداا لحد الان حتى ماكو تصنيف لميكاترونيكس وحتى اضربلك دليل شوف هذا التصنيف مال الهندسة باليوكي وجامعتي رقم خمسة وتخييل كامبرج واكسفورد ماموجودى اللي هي تسلسلهه اول خمسه عالميا اصلاااا
http://education.guardian.co.uk/universityguide2005/table/0,,-5163897,00.html?alpha=1&index=1

فاعتقد الاختيار الصح يصير من خلال اطلاع عالمنهج الصحيح اللي موجووود سواء هي او غيرهه 


وانت بكيفك بعد والتوفيق انشالله للكل يارب ........... بس اني برائيي افضل ميكاترونيكس موجود بالمناهج والقوة هو بالمانيا وخصوصا اللي باللغه الانكليزية اللي بالجامعات التالية 

سيكن
ديوزبرغ ايسن
هامبورك هاربوك
فينكارتن
اخن 


واكو غيرهن بالالماني 


شكرااااا واسف للازعاج ............واني اذا احصل شي انشالله ارسللكياه باسرع وقت


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

نقطة مهمة 

حجييك تمام اخي الكريم بس اكو اكثر من نقطة احب اوضحهه


اولا مهما يكن التصنيف فهو افضل من الوطن العربي بكثير ولايمكن القياس وهذا الشي انت تعرفه اكيد هذا من جانب ومن جانب اخر 

التصنيف هذا مال الجامعات على اساس جميع الكليات منو ميكووول من افضل الميكاترونيكس بالماستر هو اللي بلاورنس اضربلك مثل اني حاليا ادرس ماستر بعثة في اليو كي بغرب لندن تسلسلهه 292 وباليوكي اعتقد 49 

ولكن بالهندسة خامسة عاليوكي ....وهذا شي ضروري ولان الميكاترونيكس قليل جداا لحد الان حتى ماكو تصنيف لميكاترونيكس وحتى اضربلك دليل شوف هذا التصنيف مال الهندسة باليوكي وجامعتي رقم خمسة وتخييل كامبرج واكسفورد ماموجودى اللي هي تسلسلهه اول خمسه عالميا اصلاااا
http://education.guardian.co.uk/universityguide2005/table/0,,-5163897,00.html?alpha=1&index=1

فاعتقد الاختيار الصح يصير من خلال اطلاع عالمنهج الصحيح اللي موجووود سواء هي او غيرهه 


وانت بكيفك بعد والتوفيق انشالله للكل يارب ........... بس اني برائيي افضل ميكاترونيكس موجود بالمناهج والقوة هو بالمانيا وخصوصا اللي باللغه الانكليزية اللي بالجامعات التالية 

سيكن
ديوزبرغ ايسن
هامبورك هاربوك
فينكارتن
اخن 


واكو غيرهن بالالماني 


شكرااااا واسف للازعاج ............واني اذا احصل شي انشالله ارسللكياه باسرع وقت


----------



## م/مروان (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك خير يا أخي الكريم على جهودك القيمة.

والآن وبعد عناء البحث في الإنترنت ، لم أجد سوى جامعة دنفر تمنح الماستر في هذا التخصص وترتيبها لا بأس به (440) على مستوى العالم.

وهذا هو رابط البرنامج:

http://www.du.edu/grad/bulletins/engineering/mechatronics/


----------



## ahmedmecha (16 أبريل 2008)

كلام علي صحيح تماما وإذا تريد نصيحتي أخ مروان فخلي المنهج (syllabus) هوه المقياس الاساسي للاختيار .. لربما تجد جامعات على مستوى عالمي عالي جدا ولكن برنامج الميكاترونيكس فيها ليس بالمستوى المطلوب لعدة أسباب منها أن البرنامج حديث أو ان القسم مشتق كقسم فرعي من الميكانيك أو الكهرباء فتجد المواد جميعها كهربائيه أو ميكانيكية ..
الميكاترونيكس الموجود حاليا تقريبا بحوث فقط أما الجامعات التي توفر كورسات ماستر فهي قليلة جداً وحتى في الدول مثل المانيا وأمريكا .


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (23 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الكرام لو تكرمتم اريد منكم اعطا نبذة حول المقررات في ميكاترونكس


----------



## منتصر المالكي (12 يونيو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للاخ علي عباس جاسم للاستفاضة في الشرح عن الميكاترونيكس ووجوده في جامعات العالم وفضليات جامعات العالم 
وتحياتنا للاخوان احمد طارش ومروان


----------



## منتصر المالكي (12 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من الجميع مساعدتي في ارسال اسماء لبحوث او حتى مقترحات بحوث في مجال الميكاترونيكس بأي صنف لان جدا محتاج الها واخص بهذه الرسالة الاخوة علي عباس واحمد طارش ومروان
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته......................


----------



## ahmedmecha (12 يونيو 2009)

أهلا منتصر ... شخبارك إن شاء الله بخير

بصراحة البحوث الموجودة هي المطروحة حاليا أو البحوث الكاملة لربما تفيد لتجميع فكرة عن موضوع معين .. بنفس الوقت أغلب البحوث تطرح بناء على طلب الشركات أو كبحوث جانبية مساعدة لطلبة الدكتوراه ..

كمثال من قسم الميكاترونيكس http://www.uni-due.de/mechatronik/Projects.shtml
و http://www.uni-due.de/mechatronik/lehre/studienarbeiten.shtml
ويمكن الاطلاع على المشاريع السابقة هنا http://www.uni-due.de/mechatronik/forschung/diplomarbeiten.shtml

قسم الميكانيك والروبوتكس http://www.uni-due.de/mechanikb/lehre/projekte.php

قسم الكونترول http://www.uni-due.de/srs/sdarbeiten.shtml

أني آسف لأن أغلب البحوث بالالمانيه ....
ببساطة يمكن أن تدخل على موقع أي جامعة و تأخذ فكرة عن المشاريع الحاليه ..

تحياتي


----------

